# Heads up: Fry foods for sale



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

Once again the time has come where I'm needing to re-culture my microworms and walter worms. So if your about to spawn or have a spawn ready or just want to get your cultures ready in preparation here is your chance. 

Both these cultures are extremely prolific. Both nearly crashed but have made it back to thriving in just a few short weeks. These are both great first foods and you can feed them in conjunction with other foods for up to the first month, longer if you aren't power growing your fry.

I don't have a lot to go around at this time so I'm taking orders first come first served, but don't worry, if you don't get some now they'll be ready to re-culture again in a few short weeks. At this time I probably have 3-4 cultures of each available.

Ok.. so lets talk prices..
$2 will get you a 1 oz starter culture of the food of your choice.
$8 will get you a complete starter kit with the food of your choice. Just add water.
A starter kit includes the following:


A 1 oz starter culture of your choice
A plastic deli style container labeled with air holes punched in the lid
culture medium (either cornmeal or oatmeal.. whichever I have available) complete with yeast (to keep the culture fresh longer)
1 knee high nylon... I use these to keep flies out of my cultures, just clip or knot the end when not harvesting.
Printed instructions on culturing and harvesting
$20 will get you two starter kits (one of each food type) SHIPPED

Shipping: *I can only ship in the USA*
For regular cultures I can ship in a first class priority envelope (up to 3 cultures) for $3
Starter kits ship priority for $6 

I will email (or PM, which ever you prefer) culture instructions after getting your paypal. *I will only accept paypal at this time.*

If you are interested in getting a starter culture please PM me or respond here. 

*Remember.. this is first come first serve and I only have a limited amount of cultures so get them while you can*

Thanks :-D
Jackie


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool! I'd have bought the starter kit if I was in USA. Looks like you make a good businessman. Good luck!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks  I just figured some people might like to get everything at once. 
------------------------------------------------

Addition:

My vinegar eels are doing better than I thought and I am also offering cultures of these.

Prices:
1oz starter culture $3
Sandwich baggie culture- $8


This will be 1 sandwich size bag FULL of VE. This culture will give you enough VE that you can begin harvesting immediately.. no waiting time like with the smaller cultures.
Shipping:
1 oz cultures $3 for First class mail
Sandwich Baggie Culture $6 

I only have enough for 1 sandwich baggie at this time. I have plenty enough for smaller cultures.


** I can combine orders of VE and the worms to help lower shipping.. cost will depend on how much you get and how you want to ship**


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

*Last Chance for this month!!*

Hey guys.. I'm bumping this. I've got a LOT of worms and I need to get rid of them ASAP because if not they'll just be going in the trash :-( which is a total waste.

Here's what I'm going to do. If you place an order by 10pm TODAY I'll throw in 2 free cultures of my choice.. whatever I have the most of. Buy 1 culture get 2 free.. sounds like a good deal no? They'll be shipped out on Wednesday.

I'll be re-culturing everything on Saturday (9/18) and all the extra worms are going in the trash because I don't have enough room for multiple cultures. After that I won't have cultures for sale for another week or two so if your spawning soon and you need food send me a PM!!


If you need food but don't have enough money or think my prices are too please PM me... I may be willing to make a deal if your nice ;-).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Hey guys.. I'm bumping this. I've got a LOT of worms and I need to get rid of them ASAP because if not they'll just be going in the trash :-( which is a total waste.
> 
> Here's what I'm going to do. If you place an order by 10pm TODAY I'll throw in 2 free cultures of my choice.. whatever I have the most of. Buy 1 culture get 2 free.. sounds like a good deal no? They'll be shipped out on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


 I might be able to order it. That's a good deal. did you try selling on aquabid?? Or even ebay. Other forums?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've posted on my other betta forum but I don't want the hassel or extra expenses of using aquabid or ebay. If I posted them on there I would have to raise my prices to cover those expenses.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> I've posted on my other betta forum but I don't want the hassel or extra expenses of using aquabid or ebay. If I posted them on there I would have to raise my prices to cover those expenses.


 Well my parents have spent enough money on bettas lately...I'll buy when you re culture.


----------

